# Honduran Rosewood Burl



## wizard (Jan 13, 2011)

Made it early this A.M. It's Honduran Rosewood Burl on a Black Titanium Navigator Fountain Pen. Thought I would make this one a single closed end pen. Had fun making it. Comments welcome but most of all thank you for looking! Doc


----------



## jdmacdo (Jan 13, 2011)

That is one nice looking pen...  Well done...  I love the grain in the piece


----------



## PenPal (Jan 13, 2011)

Morning 2.30 am here Doc. Love that wild thing burl it leaps out and sure grabs attention.

You can get involved in the luminescence of grain, takes a while to conceive the natural beauty of that wood. Wonder what the tree procurers think as they prepare the stuff.

Some of the beautiful wood heading fast into the keeper glass case for mine.

A thing of beauty is a joy to behold. Wow. I am sure I would bore everyone I came into contact with the day I made that pen. Apart from that neat pen mate.

Regards Peter.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 13, 2011)

That is a stunning pen.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm gonna have to find a way to gain your supernatural powers and still tolerate daylight. Most of my turning's done mid-afternoon. Maybe if I hit all of my blood with a lightning bolt while praying to the spirit of Gary Larson and wearing a whole turkey as a shirt.....


----------



## Tom D (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats a super looking pen, I love the Burl and you got a fantastic finish


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome pen.


----------



## ToddMR (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work as always Doc.  Good job on the closed end.


----------



## terryf (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful pen Doc - those closed end always fascinate me. Ive just bought 10 Navigators so its nice to see them in finished form 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2011)

I think we have seen you use this wood before and it is just a great rich looking timber. You have done it proud once again. Keep up the great work and thanks for showing.


----------



## oops99 (Jan 13, 2011)

wow


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 13, 2011)

A brillant pen the timber and proportions look spot on


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow that is a beauty.  I really like the closed end on that, really sets it off.  Great job.


----------



## Toni (Jan 13, 2011)

Doc that is one GORGEOUS pen!!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 13, 2011)

That is one good looking pen, Thanks for showing.


----------



## marcsitkin (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a great looking pen!


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2011)

Fantistic looking pen!! I for one, look forward to seeing your work it is a inspiration to us all. Excellent photo as well. thank you for sharing
Keep up the fine work


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it pantented? NO? Good I am going to try and replicate it I think. At least try and get close. 
I love the look of a closed end pen and I LOOOOve Hon Rose Burl.
Great looking pen :O)


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful pen.  Super finish.  Great photo.


----------



## wizard (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you all for all the kind comments and encouragement. Doc



Ruby pen turning said:


> *Is it pantented? NO? Good I am going to try and replicate it I think. At least try and get close.
> I love the look of a closed end pen and I LOOOOve Hon Rose Burl*.
> Great looking pen :O)



Brian,
No, its not patented...LOL (a lot). I loved your closed ended Honduran Rosewood pen with the Cocobolo knot that you transformed with a Honduran Rosewood Burl Cap. With your ability to "transform" a pen, I think you will be able to replicate or improve on mine without a problem..:wink:
Regards,
Doc


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 14, 2011)

That is a beautiful pen.  Fantastic timber.


----------



## wizard (Jan 14, 2011)

cnirenberg said:


> That is a beautiful pen. * Fantastic timber*.



Cris, Thank you for the compliment! I got the wood from a place called Logs to Lumber Exotics. Amboyna Burl was my favorite wood...but I think it takes second place now to Honduran Rosewood Burl (HRB) with or with Sapwood. I got a little carried away with the HRB..... and ordered 15 pieces. Regards, Doc


----------



## wizard (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the correct way of requesting this information.  I have had two requests to buy this pen. Both asked for my price for it. Since I've not really sold any pens, I have no idea what I should ask for or even how to arrive at a price for this pen or, for that matter, any other pen I make? Is there any "rule of thumb" ? Would really appreciate some feedback.  Doc


----------



## Lenny (Jan 22, 2011)

Lots of factors play into what you should ask for a beauty like that. How much is it worth to YOU? 
My best guess is that the price should start at a low of $175 and go up from there .... adding that the wood is an extraordinary piece and the fact you customized it making it a closed end, I would think the price would move up to the $300 range.

I'll be anxious to hear what others say.


----------



## btboone (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow.  Very nice one.


----------



## wizard (Jan 23, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Lots of factors play into what you should ask for a beauty like that. How much is it worth to YOU?
> My best guess is that the price should start at a low of $175 and go up from there .... adding that the wood is an extraordinary piece and the fact you customized it making it a closed end, I would think the price would move up to the $300 range.*
> 
> I'll be anxious to hear what others say.*


 

Lenny, It's hard for me to part with a pen.  So I guess they are worth a lot to me. Realistically, if and when I sell one or two, I would like pick a price that is fair. Your thought process regarding the overall look, type of wood and customization of the pen help a lot. I have never been to a show where one sells pens. I started looking at websites and there are a wide range of prices. Like you, I am also curious as to what others would say. Regards, Doc


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 23, 2011)

Doc to me this pen is in the $100 to $125 range leaning towards the 125. There is no bling on the kit to speak of and the wood is what will sell it along with the finish. Weather or not it is closed end and the work put into that part will not determine the price in my opinion. Just my 2¢

I just noticed it was a fountain pen so I would then price at $135. If you replaced the factory nib then $150


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dang Doc, you did it again! Great Job as usual!


----------



## wizard (Jan 24, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> *Doc to me this pen is in the $100 to $125 range leaning towards the 125.* *There is no bling on the kit to speak of *and the wood is what will sell it along with the finish. Weather or not it is closed end and the work put into that part will not determine the price in my opinion. Just my 2¢
> 
> I just noticed it was a fountain pen so I would then price at $135. If you replaced the factory nib then $150



John, Is there any rule of thumb as far as the type of kit used and the price you charge for a pen??? Doc


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2011)

wizard said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > *Doc to me this pen is in the $100 to $125 range leaning towards the 125.* *There is no bling on the kit to speak of *and the wood is what will sell it along with the finish. Weather or not it is closed end and the work put into that part will not determine the price in my opinion. Just my 2¢
> ...


 

Rule of thumb, no not for me. I don't get into that hour times material plus weather the moon is out or if its cold out today stuff. I go on past experience. I have been selling pens for about 2 years now and the market I am in I have figured out about the price range that people will buy in. The same goes for my scrollsawn stuff and other woodworking stuff i make. I do know a special wood should command abit more in price or a special blank such as a cast blank will get abit more but nothing drastic. Fountain pens will bring a few dollars more unless like I said you put on a upgraded nib then you have to cover that cost. It gets talked about here many many times how in different areas prices varies and also the venue you are selling at. I basically charge around the same price for each style of kit in each catagory. Now there is always the give the family member a good deal or a friend thing but that doesn't count pricing your pens. Sorry but no magic formula here. I am sure others will chime in with ther fancy math for you.  Whatever you charge just feel confortable in your mind.


----------



## airrat (Jan 24, 2011)

Something said by a wise man here awhile back that helps me with sales.  I stopped using the word kit, I call them components or accents are made of....  
Just a thought to help you start out.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Doc, another in a long line of upscale pens from your early morning shop.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 24, 2011)

Doc, you live in Houston which you have more people with more discretionary income and the average income is much higher than other places, plus if you are not going to the shows and or hungry artist shows or some other ones that I can remember from the past (from Old memories, form living in Houston) then the prices that Lenny suggested seems to be right. If your buyers are going to be the professionals in your own medical ranks and such then spending $300. should not put a ding in their pocket, but if your going to sell it at those shows that take place on Richmond Ave. or open markets around the spring or early summer then yes, your prices should reflect what John mentioned. I can not think of a magic formula, but with the type of work you do and the quality that you have displayed her on IAP, I don't think that you would have any problems selling them at those prices. 
In addition, if you price yourself out of the market too much then you would have problems getting it up there with the rest of the crowd selling them later. I think also, if you say $300.00 and you don't get a funny look on your buyers face then you got it made, but if you say that you give them a good price at $200. then the buyer will think that they are special. Just my .02+ .20 for the inflation.:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2011)

phillywood said:


> Doc, you live in Houston which you have more people with more discretionary income and the average income is much higher than other places, plus if you are not going to the shows and or hungry artist shows or some other ones that I can remember from the past (from Old memories, form living in Houston) then the prices that Lenny suggested seems to be right. If your buyers are going to be the professionals in your own medical ranks and such then spending $300. should not put a ding in their pocket, but if your going to sell it at those shows that take place on Richmond Ave. or open markets around the spring or early summer then yes, your prices should reflect what John mentioned. I can not think of a magic formula, but with the type of work you do and the quality that you have displayed her on IAP, I don't think that you would have any problems selling them at those prices.
> In addition, if you price yourself out of the market too much then you would have problems getting it up there with the rest of the crowd selling them later. I think also, if you say $300.00 and you don't get a funny look on your buyers face then you got it made, but if you say that you give them a good price at $200. then the buyer will think that they are special. Just my .02+ .20 for the inflation.:biggrin:


 



Now here is a prime example of not being able to put a price on a pen with exact science or using formulas. I do not know the areas that Phil talks about but we all probably can relate these to our own area. Where else or what else can you sell that has such a huge margin swing in the take home $$$ when you did absolutely nothing different to the item being sold???  The profit margin on that pen could be huge just by changing venues. That at times is mindboggling. That is why when I see people here talk about the prices they sell their pens at the first thing that goes through my mind being I am in the business is what was the profit margin on that pen??? Forget all the nonsense about time to make, electricity cost and all that. That is the same no matter where you sold it. The material cost did not change. The mark up of a pen at times is to me rediculous. I know there are people that do not care and i wish I were in that class but far from it so I look at things from a more practical set of eyes and not the golden spoon eyes. It is mindboggling to say the least. 

You can disagree with me but that is how I see it. Doc if this is a one time sale then I am sure you will let your instincts tell you what to do but if this is the beginnings of a business then you will have to make the rules and set your own standards for pricing. I am not sure anyone can accurately tell you how much profit margin you should make on this or any other pen. Good luck.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 24, 2011)

Super looking pen, exceptional wood.


----------

